# splicing ceiling joists



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What size boards?

Short answer - no - not really
There are 20' joist available at most lumber stores - even HD/Lowes
I went with I-joists on a 17' span for added strength - walk up attic


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Agree Dave: Baas if you need 20' then just get TJI's easier, lighter,straighter, and probably cheaper


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

baas1219 said:


> I need ceiling joists 20', but can only 16'. Can I splice two boards to get the length?


You can get 20' 2x6, 2x8, 2x10, 2x12 joists at any lumberyard. Forget I-joists and spending the extra money.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I-joists weren't that much more then the 2x12 x 20'
They were lighter, stronger & easier to install


----------



## woodnthings (Jun 8, 2009)

*You'd better check your load and span tables*



baas1219 said:


> I need ceiling joists 20', but can only 16'. Can I
> splice two boards to get the length?


20 feet is a hellofaspan if there is a floor load above. If this is a garage with "no load" above, remember how stuff gets stuck up above the rafters? heh..heh What's your application here? :confused1: bill


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I-joists weren't that much more then the 2x12 x 20'
> They were lighter, stronger & easier to install


You have to be careful when using I-joist for ceiling joists because you can't just cut the top angle on the I-joist to follow the top of rafter beyond the inside of the wall. 2x's you can.

Scroll down to the bottom left on page 12.

http://www.kentinternational.ca/brochures/Timberframe_System/TJI.pdf


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Without the assistance of a structural engineer a splice in the span is a big no-no. You can get 20' lumber at nearly any good lumberyard.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Joe Carola said:


> You have to be careful when using I-joist for ceiling joists because you can't just cut the top angle on the I-joist to follow the top of rafter beyond the inside of the wall. 2x's you can.
> 
> Scroll down to the bottom left on page 12.
> 
> http://www.kentinternational.ca/brochures/Timberframe_System/TJI.pdf


Ah, I had a walk up attic above that
So they were a ceiling joist & a floor joist
I think I'd be inclined to install a double top plate across the I-joists & then the rafters
Good point


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

baas1219 said:


> I need ceiling joists 20', but can only 16'. Can I splice two boards to get the length?


You need to specify the use for these. What loads they will carry? Partition walls under the joists?
The post is too vague to be answered.
Ron


----------

